# CAAD10 replaced my Giant OCR carbon



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I just wanted to share with you all how satisfied I've been with my CAAD10. Everytime I go out for a ride I instantly feel that effortless propelling of my strokes. I don't know if it's because I've finally been fitted and fitted properly with this purchase but, I can ride "for days". While pedaling I look down and get a kick out of thinking how solid that BB30 is. When I look at the front wheel while at speed, the black RS10's with red anodized nipples, gives me another grin. I wasn't too fond of getting the red frame with white lettering but it's grown on me. I now call it "My Ferrari". I can't count how many other cyclists on group rides compliment it. When I go to park it next to my Cannondale bbq black Lefty, it's like Beauty and The Beast. 

I might have had similar feelings about the Giant when I got it 5 years ago but I had reasons for replacing it. The replacement is mostly due to my inexperience with fitment, lack of research, and buying from a shop that didn't fit me. I tinkered with different size stems, seat adjustments, handlebar tilting, and even adding an extension to elevate the stem to bring closer. At some point I thought the settings were right. I rode this way for 5 years. Now that I replaced it with the CAAD10, not only is the fitment correct but the aluminum has made a difference. To avoid a carbon vs aluminum debate, let me just say that I'm content with the switch to aluminum. 

I don't remember looking forward to a bike ride like I do now. I have been a Cannondale mtn bike owner since 95'. I'm now happy to be a road bike Cannondale owner.

Anyone out there with similar feelings or experience who have made the switch too?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched from a high end Madone to a CAAD10. I ride 8k to 10k miles yearly and have had a few higher end carbon bikes. I prefer the CAAD to any of them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I just bought one. CAAD10 3. It is a great bike. The ride is really awesome. I cant believe how smooth it is.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I am switching from a Giant OCR C3 to a BMC RM01 this week. The OCR was fine when I bought it, but it is not a responsive bike and I believe the BMC will be much more fun to ride.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ghost6 said:


> I switched from a high end Madone to a CAAD10. I ride 8k to 10k miles yearly and have had a few higher end carbon bikes. I prefer the CAAD to any of them.


That's definitely interesting. Could you elaborate please? A high end Madone costs double than the CAAD10.


----------

